# Has anyone made any aged cheeses using Grocery Store Milk?



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would really like to try some other cheeses now that I have nothing to do.
but right at the moment have no access to raw milk of any kind. Wondering if some could be made from pasturized whole grocery store milk.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Of course. The milk may need some calcium chloride, but it works well. What kind of cheese do you want to make? I'm making a mozzarella using store 2% from Costco right now .


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Would love to make moz but alas I can't seem to get it right and pretty much gave up. guess I need to get some cc and start trying.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Do you have a vacuum sealer or a way to maintain humidity? If not, I can help you build an aging box out of a plastic storage bin. Costs about $10. How about temperature control? Need a way to control temps and keep them steady at about 55F. If you don't have that, it's okay, too, but it prevents you from making some types of cheese.

I have a foolproof mozz method if you want to try with one gallon to see how it works. Shouldn't even need calcium chloride. here's what you do:

Ingredients

1 gallon of milk
1/3 cup either yogurt or buttermilk. Must be fresh and active.
1/8 tsp of double strength rennet or 1/4 tsp single strength
half cup of very cold bottled or distilled water
a cup of salt
a bowl or container that floats on water

Process
Take the milk and warm it to 95F if using yogurt, or 88F if using buttermilk. Take a few cups of the warm milk and mix in the yogurt or buttermilk. Mix thoroughly, so there are no lumps. Add this mixture to the milk and stir up and down until it's dissolved. Take the rennet and add to the cold water, stir it thoroughly. Then add to the milk and stir up and down 10-15 times. This is to mix everything up.

Cover up the milk and go away for 5-8 minutes. Then come back and put the bowl in the milk. It should float freely. Push it every 30 second or so. When you push it and it doesn't go, the milk has gelled at the surface. This is called the flocculation point. Note how long it took from the time you added rennet to the time it gelled. Multiply this time by 3. Wait that total time out, starting from the point where you added rennet. Example, you add rennet at noon, it gels at 12:10. 10x3=30. You wait until 12:30, and then cut. Cut into 1-2" long strips and let it sit for 10-15 minutes. Then come back and cut again, this time the curd should be about 1/2", about the size of peas. Use a whisk and gently cut if you want.

Start heating the curd, gently. If using buttermilk heat to 104 F from 88F over the course of 45 mins. If using yogurt, cook to 115-120F from 95F. Stir lightly as you cook so the curd doesn't stick together very much.

At the end of cooking, let the whole thing sit for 10-15 mins. The curd will settle. Take your hand and gently press into the curd to mat it together. Then drain off the whey. Take the curd and squeeze it together in the cheesecloth. Press it together. It should hold its shape. Then, put it all into a bowl. Now cover the bowl with a plastic wrap or something so it doesn't dry, and leave the ball of curd in a warm place, 100F for buttermilk, 110F for yogurt. Wait an hour. Come back and cut off a piece of the curd. Put it in the microwave for 10 seconds. Does it stretch? If it does, you're done. If not, check back again in a half hour. Keep waiting and checking every half hour until the curd stretches when you microwave it. Usually takes 2-4 hours. You could check less often, but until you're comfortable, check more frequently so you get it to work the first time and build up your confidence.

When the bit of curd does stretch, take the bowl with the curd in it, and put it in the microwave. Start with 1 minute and try to fold the curd together with a spatula. It should be hot and it should start to come together and be stretchy. Check the temp. Ideal temp is about 150F, or higher, up to 170. Keep folding the curd, and if necessary, heat in microwave again. Stretch with your hands if you want.

After you have the mozz ball made, take some of the whey and add a cup of salt into it and mix it in. It's okay if not all of it dissolves This is to 3-4 cups whey. Use less whey and salt if you want. Add some ice cubes to the brine. Plop the ball of cheese in it and wait for 5-10 mins, depending on how salty you want it. And you're done 

There's a lot there, but I made it detailed if you wanted to follow it exactly. The small tricks there like flocculation help to make a tender, moist cheese. The biggest challenge is waiting until the curd can stretch. And the way you figure that out is either with a pH meter, or by taking a piece of curd and seeing if it will stretch. 

Good luck. If you need help, just let me know . 

How did you do it before? With citric acid? I never liked that type of mozz cheese, has no flavor. Let me know if you want to try some other styles.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes used citric acid and the stuff was nasty and wouldn't stretch either. 
Thanks when I can get out of this snow drift  and get some milk and buttermilk will give your recipe a try.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> Let me know if you want to try some other styles


YES are they ready yet? :rofl


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Some only take 60 days... You can make a havarti or a manchego and those are pretty fast. Bloomy rind or blue cheeses are fast, too, ready in as soon as 4 weeks.

I don't like the citric acid for anything other than paneer. But I fry that in butter and spices so it has flavor.


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

All our recipes we use call for raw milk. Try to find a dairy if possible.


----------

